# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  John McCain makes racist joke about Middle-Eastern people on Twitter, Amash angry

## compromise

https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain/st...56316538662912



> So Ahmadinejad wants to be first Iranian in space - wasn't he just there last week? "Iran launches monkey into space" http://news.yahoo.com/iran-launches-...003037176.html …


https://twitter.com/SenJohnMcCain/st...69485021650946



> Re: Iran space tweet - lighten up folks, can't everyone take a joke?


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...64370038558720



> @_freeradical I can't believe he hasn't deleted it & apologized yet.


https://twitter.com/repjustinamash/s...73809898520576



> Maybe you should wisen up & not make racist jokes. “@SenJohnMcCain: Re: Iran space tweet - lighten up folks, can't everyone take a joke?”

----------


## jcannon98188

While a stupid thing for McCain I don't think that it was really racist. I took it more of McCain calling him stupid.

----------


## torchbearer

> While a stupid thing for McCain I don't think that it was really racist. I took it more of McCain calling him stupid.


I got the sense that McCain views persians as primitive subhumans.
The man works in a place built in the image of mount olympus. they view themselves as gods.

----------


## amy31416

Never heard of Persians being called "monkeys" as a racist thing. No doubt though that McCain is an idiot and an ass-kissing sellout.

----------


## Danke



----------


## UpperDecker

I thought that was more of a racist term used against African Americans?  Look, I despise McCain for many reasons, but I believe he was calling Ahmadinejad because he thinks that Ahmadinejad is crazy, not as a racial slur.

----------


## kathy88

I'm so glad Justin called him out. Dude's got a set.

----------


## phill4paul

> 


  Find your own material......http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...en-John-McCain

----------


## Antischism

BOMB BOMB BOMB BOMB BOMB IRAN.

He certainly likes to joke about Iran.

----------


## jkob

McCain's an ass but I dunno if I'd say this is racist.

----------


## James Madison

> McCain's an ass but I dunno if I'd say this is racist.


This is one of the few times where 'racism' is actually a valid complaint. He's comparing Middle Easterners to monkeys, ie 'stupid, unevolved, primtive, savages, etc.'. That is, by definition, racism.

----------


## nobody's_hero

McCain is a hateful son of a bitch but I don't think that was racist. Let's not be liberal here and wear the race card out.

----------


## compromise

Just to clarify, I don't think it was racist either. I should have put racist in inverted commas in the topic title. However, I wanted to point out that Amash did view it as racist.

----------


## MoneyWhereMyMouthIs2

Not sure if racist, but 100% sure McCain is a douche.

----------


## seyferjm

> Not sure if racist, but 100% sure McCain is a douche.


x2

----------


## jbauer

> This is one of the few times where 'racism' is actually a valid complaint. He's comparing Middle Easterners to monkeys, ie 'stupid, unevolved, primtive, savages, etc.'. That is, by definition, racism.


I don't know it used to be that I thought humans were the smartest species on the planet.  Since 9/11 I'm not so sure.  However, I don't reserve "stupid" for one race or another.  I think there's plenty of stupid people of all races to go around.

----------


## Keith and stuff

McCain has certainly made so called racist comments in the past but I don't see any here. Trying to call these comments racists might even be a little silly.

----------


## moostraks

> This is one of the few times where 'racism' is actually a valid complaint. He's comparing Middle Easterners to monkeys, ie 'stupid, unevolved, primtive, savages, etc.'. That is, by definition, racism.


agreed...

----------


## Tod

McCain resignation campaign, anyone?

----------


## Tod

I tweeted back:  @*SenJohnMcCain*  As a lifelong member of the GOP, I urge you to tender your resignation immediately.  You are an embarrassment to the party.

edit:  and this:  @SenJohnMcCain : Resign now.  Your disgusting RACISM has no place in the GOP.  #ResignNowMcCain

----------


## KingRobbStark

Amash should be angry. He is after all of middle eastern decent.

----------


## erowe1

You have to be careful about comparing anybody to a monkey.

But the only way to take McCain's tweet is that it was specifically about Ahmadinejad. Out of all the Iranians, he has to be the only one who's supposedly comparable to a monkey for the tweet to make sense.

----------


## Tod

> This is one of the few times where 'racism' is actually a valid complaint. He's comparing Middle Easterners to monkeys, ie 'stupid, unevolved, primtive, savages, etc.'. That is, by definition, racism.


exactly.  I can't think of a more perfect example of racism than McCain's tweet which stated, under the guise of a joke, that middle easterners are sub human.

----------


## dannno

> Never heard of Persians being called "monkeys" as a racist thing.


Sand monkeys?

----------


## kahless

> While a stupid thing for McCain I don't think that it was really racist. I took it more of McCain calling him stupid.


Probably, but you know something, this guy would not let an opponent get away with a comment like that.  Here is a guy pushing for ALL Americans to have a biometric ID and I think he is going to get away with it.  Although I hate to say it but maybe it as an opportunity to take him down.  

John McCain must resign!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Crap like this kills me. 

McCain's lack of respect for the leadership that McCain himself has called the "Foremost Middle East Enemy" is pretty telling.

If McCain doesn't care to act professionally and with all seriousness the situation must not be as dire as he claims it to be.

If President Ahmadinejad _is_ truly so frightening to McCain, then McCain's flippant nature is reckless and arrogant.

Either way McCain has _again_ shown he has no business being where he is.

'Support the troops', ditch this lunatic!

----------


## anaconda

It's remarkable that McCain can shamelessly and continuously pursue a fascist agenda and get reelected. And be such a blundering dork in the process.

----------


## liberalnurse

Here's a little spin I heard last night.  Listening to Coast to Coast and at the top of the hour is a Fox News Break.  McCains remark and Amash's reply was reported sans any mention of "monkey" in McCains remark.  How's that for fair and balanced?

----------


## July

//

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's remarkable that McCain can shamelessly and continuously pursue a fascist agenda and get reelected. And be such a blundering dork in the process.


"tisn't remarkable to me.Come down here sometime and meet the electorate.   Boobus thrives here as much as anywhere, if not moreso.

----------

